# Some of my work



## JeroenK (Jan 13, 2021)

It's been quite a while since I joined KKF and I've been reading a lot on this great forum ever since. In the mean time I've been working on making kitchen knives and improving. I've been focussing on Japanese inspired knives, with special interested in making hamons and mokume gane. Recently I've started with forging, besides stock removal.

And now it's time to start share some of them:

Some 180mm gyutos:













All three are 1095 steel with a oil quench hamon. The last one has an s-grind, the other two a thin convex grind.






This santoku and nakiri set are multibar twist damascus, homemade three colour mokume ferrule and ebony handle. both have a subtle s grind as well.


A 52100 santoku with clean looking blade a colourful handle.





And here is one of my first integral gyutos which I'm really proud of. It's hand forged from a piece of 1.1545(w1) steel and fitted with a piece of stabalized walnut and brass pins.












Any questions or comments are very welcome


----------



## orangehero (Jan 13, 2021)

Beautiful work lots of attention to detail! Are you soldering the bolsters in place?


----------



## JeroenK (Jan 13, 2021)

Thank you very much!
No, the bolster, blade and tang are forged from a single piece of steel. That also allowed me to give this knife a horizontal tang. This is what the rear looks like:


----------



## orangehero (Jan 13, 2021)

No I mean your mokume bolsters. But the sculpted integral tang is very impressive.


----------



## JeroenK (Jan 13, 2021)

Ah, I see. Those are glued to the front of the handle (with allignment pins).


----------



## birdsfan (Jan 13, 2021)

Very beautiful! And some very creative original design!


----------



## cotedupy (Jan 14, 2021)

Very smart work 

You've even managed to make damascus that looks elegant and unfussy, which is quite the achievement!


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu (Jan 14, 2021)

That horizontal western integral bolster  Innovative and clean job very well done.


----------



## Dhoff (Jan 15, 2021)

Love that integral, and the walnut is well worked to my untrained eye. Good workmanship. 

I have a list of makers I would like that is 1000 miles long, but could you pm/dm a price approximate for simething similar to the integral?


----------



## kbright (Jan 15, 2021)

Very nice design and workmanship! 
What is the weight of the integral gyuto?


----------



## Staystrapped (Jan 15, 2021)

The horizontal tang is genius


----------



## billyO (Jan 15, 2021)

Someone shared with me recently a picture from a maker here in the PNW named Salem Straub and a horizontal tang knife. Wondering who inspired who (or if, I guess).


----------



## o_in_nyc (Jan 25, 2021)

Salem Straub:


----------



## o_in_nyc (Jan 25, 2021)

That said, your knife looks terrific...


----------



## Reptyle (Jan 26, 2021)

Great work, that integral is really interesting looking.


----------

